# BFD without MIDI



## tbrooke (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't have a midi cable and being cheap I was a little reluctant to spend the $40.00 especially since it might not work. BUT I am going nuts trying to input the values into my BFD. REW is very clear about the settings but I am just not sure things are getting saved to the right places and it is hard to verify that the settings are right. It seems that when I put in the values and then go back and check they will be gone. Is there a thread about using BFD without midi? Suggestions about verifying the settings are actually stored? should I break down and spend the $40.00? (Guess I need to check my version number)

Tom


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Tom.... have you read the BFD Guide... the second page and second section of the BFD Guide is Setting up filters on the BFD. Start here... and scroll down to the Setting up Filters section. You might give that a read and if you are following those instructions then you should be fine.

The way to verify if the proper filters have been input is to run a new measurement sweep with REW and see if the response is similar to the corrected response with the filters.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Suggestions about verifying the settings are actually stored?


Just select the filter (after you press store twice) and check the mode, gain, BW, freq, and fine.

Can you be specific about the trouble. I'm sure I can help you out, because it's very easy to enter filters without a midi. I've never used the midi...... don't see the need...

brucek


----------



## tbrooke (Aug 24, 2006)

Some how I missed the guide part about setting filters and I was working from the manual. I tried again and got it. THe trouble was I wasn't seeing anything after I entered my filters the curve looked the same. I'm not sure what I did but I tink I was in bypass mode the whole time. Anyway I have it now and it really is pretty easy after a little practice. Enjoying Miles Davis with partially balanced subs Now

Tom


----------

